# Bodybuilding.gr Area > Bodybuilding.gr Events >  Βackstage Photos WABBA Mr Hellas 2015 (31 Μαϊου, Novotel)

## Polyneikos

Μερικές φωτογραφίες Backstage, απο την WABBA, με μέλη, φίλους και γνωστούς :01. Wink: 

Ο Τόλης ετοιμος για την μάχη




3 πρωταθλητές-φίλοι απο τα παλια

Κολιγκιώνης - Μαραγκακης - Βολικός







Τόλης - Χρήστος , δοκιμάζωντας κλασσικές πόζες  :01. Razz: 











Ο Τόλης με τον Ακη Βουλγαρέλη







Μιχάλης Κεφαλιανος, πάντα πρόθυμος για ένα Lat spread!



Mε την σύζυγό του, Ελένη

----------


## Polyneikos

Φίλοι και μέλη του φόρουμ, γνωστοί και μη εξαιρετέοι 

Γιώργος Μπουζιάνας - Παναγιώτης Σιώτης







Σιγάλας - Καπετανάκης




Βασιλικόπουλος , μας δείχνει  την πείνα του  :01. Razz: 




Μακης Μαραγκός - Τάσος Κολογκιώνης



Μπουζιάνας - Κολιγκιώνης - Κουτρούμπας




Παπαδόπουλος - Σιώτης







Σιγάλας - Σιώτης



Μαριλένα Στρατή

----------


## Spiros Maragakis

Οι αγώνες bodybuilding μας δίνουν πάντα την ευκαιρία να βλέπουμε φίλους από
τα παλιά με τους οποίους δυστυχώς δεν πολυβρισκόμαστε λόγο περιορισμένου χρόνου.

Ο Βολικός ήταν αυτήν την φορά ένας από αυτούς τους παλιούς φίλους. Κάναμε
μαζί αγωνιστική προετοιμασία την περίοδο 1982-1984.

----------

